# My total collection (updated)



## -JP (Oct 13, 2016)

Well, after time we all evolve into what we like and want in our collection. My collection has shrunk over time, way before I joined the wonderful CPF but I slowly started getting into quality over quantity. Here is my collection in its current state. I'm very happy and as of right now there is nothing else I could think of that I really am wanting to get my hands on. 

I have to say I am totally enamored with each torch. They are all unique in their own special way and serve me for different purposes. There are some amazing collectors here that I can never come close to touching but I am humble to have the chance to own what I have. 

From left to right for those who don't already know.

HDS Rotary with HI CRI Flood in "Zombie Green"
UI is just awesome! From extremely low to moonlight to a nice high level that is great for night walks in trails. It just feels like such a solid torch. The crystal is very thick, reminds me of a crystal found on a deep diver watch. 

Hanko Twisted Trident Titanium
If I had to choose, this has to be my favorite of the bunch for several reasons. The community and collectors are some of the best people I found to be active in the custom EDC world. The fit and finish is top notch. So many custom settings there is something perfect for everyone. It does everything so damn well! Its got a fantastic flood but its got throw at the same time. Its just a great all rounder. 

Cool Fall SPY007 Sapphire
My latest and a close #2 to my favorite out of the collection. I never spent this much but once I had it in my hands I felt it was worth every penny. Fit and finish is as good as it can possibly get IMO. The UI is easy to operate and fun to use. It simply looks like a work of art and that is what I think of it for sure. 

McGizmo Mule 
This is just a great flood light. Its not the brightest but covers such a large area with flood and does it in the highest color rendering possible I feel. The machining is great. In the custom world I feel the price is a bargain considering the history and quality that come with owning a McGizmo. 

Muyshont Aeon MKIII in copper

This is the smallest and a different N cell battery. The sapphire lens feels strong and solid. It makes a great EDC because its hardly to be noticed in the pocket because of the size and the clip feels super secure and makes you feel confident its not going to be lost. The 160 lumens is of the highest quality light and every single lumen is accounted for, so much so you would think its more then 160. Enrique has done everything so well thought out on this little light and takes a lot of pride from the work he has done and rightfully so. From the clip design to the grip pattern towards the back so when you click it on it doesn't slip out of your hand. Just a very well thought out light and I wanted at least one copper in the collection so I thought this would be perfect.

I put a lot of time and research into my purchases. I thank all here because if it wasn't for CPF and its members I would of probably never discovered some of these gems! 

Hope you enjoyed thanks guys!


----------



## ven (Oct 14, 2016)

Pick of the crop! stunning line up of beauties JP, EDC perfection


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 14, 2016)

That Cool Fall SPY007 Sapphire is a very unique piece...and the collection is worth more than I could have imagined possible.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Oct 14, 2016)

KISS, great post, awesome collection :wave:


----------



## Loomun (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice collection.:wave:


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 15, 2016)

You have really incredible taste thanks for sharing your beautiful collection!!


----------



## Skeeterg (Oct 15, 2016)

Hang onto those beauties or sell them cheap to me,lol.


----------



## magellan (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes, truly the cream of the crop.


----------



## -JP (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys! 
For any SPY owners I opened a thread with a question about power cut off on the Cool Fall forum if anyone has any input or experience with this please check it out.


----------



## 2flyfish444 (Dec 4, 2016)

Very Nice!!


----------

